# Adderall



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Anyone expereienced this - am thinking of going on it - last ditch attempt after many years of cyclic dp - at end of tether....your views appreciated...Sarah


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

http://www.kessels.com/CatSounds/cat3.wav


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Purr, spit, scratch, purr

So what's the link with the link?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Relevant to OCD? questioning questions which bring no answers? only more questions? and so I only advise people to ?do a barrel roll? because being abstract might allow others end their vicious cycle of ?needing to know?? more so to other treads rather then yours? yet I?m some what confused today; beg your pardon.


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Not sure what a barrel roll is...

....thought you might be reccomending a CAT scan instead.. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

http://lolspinny.ytmnd.com/

I don't like cats... far too loyal only to them selves.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

My cats adore me, they're my knights and princesses!

Let you never speak a bad word about them again, grrrrrrrrr.

*claws out*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Cat women in my bedroom are another story... I tend to get crazy with them. :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that part beastiality?! dum-de-dum.

Now I'm imagining a woman crossed with a cat. Why can my brain never accept anything literally...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

*MEOW!!!! *heh :lol:


----------

